# Help... Is my dog sick?



## Hollipops (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi I need a bit of advice...

Ralph is acting quite strange today, he is almost 12 weeks and has had his first vaccination, due his second one tomorrow.

I took him for a ride in the car today to pick something up from the school I work in (there were no children there) but he cried all the way there and all the way back. 

I've got him home and he is really shaking (a lot more than usual) he's also a lot less mischievous and a bit lethargic. 

I gave him an ice cube (as he is a tad scared of the water bowl) and could hear his tummy making unusual sounds. 

He's now hiding round my feet and crying for a cuddle.

Do you think he might have eaten something? or could he be dehydrated?

I'm due at the vets tomorrow for his second vaccination, would it be worth ringing and taking him today?

I'd really Appreciate some advice

Thanks
Holly


----------



## Little_em00 (Jun 16, 2012)

I wouldnt be able to wait till tomorrow, just a short amount of time can make a difference to these tiny pups. Take him in now, even if they say he's fine at least you know.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would ring the vets,he's only a puppy don't take any chances


----------



## tinkerwolf (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi there, I would get to the vet too. Meanwhile check his gums, are they pink or white. If they're white then he may be hypoglyceamic, I'd still get him to the vets but rub some honey on his gums to get some sugar into him.

Also don't let your vet vaccinate him whilst he's ill (they shouldn't but some do!). 

Let us know how he gets on,

Clare (and Ted)


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

At least a call to the vet is in order.

When you took him in the car, was he in a crate? When we first got Angel, my husband held him on his lap for a few car rides. Didn't set well with him at all!! He was and still is so much happier in his crate! Assuming all is well with him, try keeping him in his crate for car rides.

If I put Angel in a crate on the back seat in the car, he will stay there all day without a "peep" coming from him! You almost forget he's there!

Hope he gets better quick.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shaking and lethargy are symptoms of hypoglycemia- Since this was a few hours ago, I am sure that you have already been to the vet, but just in case... Get some sugar into him right away (honey, Karo syrup, NutriCal, whatever you have) and some protein if he will eat it, and then get to the vet.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

How is he doing. I wouldn't give ice water it can cause bloat and could be fatal. Do you have Nutrical on hand?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Did you take him to vet? How is he doing?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like he is frightened of the car to me. Being so young, he doesn't understand where he's going & why. I still would call the vet & have him checked out. The noisy stomache sounds like he's hungry. Do you free feed? I would at such a young age & definitely get some nutrical. If he's afraid of the water bowl, sit with him & show him it's not scary. It will take a little time, but remember, he's still a baby & everything is new to him. Cuddle him to show it's o.k. & nothing to be afraid of. If you freak out thinking he's sick, when he's just afraid, he can pick up on your fear.
I hope he's better. Please let us know how he's doing.


----------

